# knee injection



## cbunti (Nov 17, 2010)

We have a physician that injections the knee with Kenalog or depomedrol and marcaine following knee arthroscopic procedures.  Is this a separate procedure and  billed with modifier (20610) 59?


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 17, 2010)

cbunti said:


> We have a physician that injections the knee with Kenalog or depomedrol and marcaine following knee arthroscopic procedures.  Is this a separate procedure and  billed with modifier (20610) 59?



Only if it's injected on a SEPARATE knee....If the same knee then NO you can not bill it...


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Nov 17, 2010)

Did the doctor inject it the same day after the performed surgery or was this planned injections after sugery ? I thought if a patient came in for therapeutic injections following sugeries you would bill it 20610 RT 58 ?


----------



## campy1961 (Nov 17, 2010)

If same knee use 20610 with mod 58.  If other knee 20610 use mod 59.


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 18, 2010)

cpccoder2008 said:


> Did the doctor inject it the same day after the performed surgery or was this planned injections after sugery ? I thought if a patient came in for therapeutic injections following sugeries you would bill it 20610 RT 58 ?



I'd be VERY careful with this. Why would this type of injection be planned? Maybe with a Synvisc injection if there was documentation that arthritis was noted before the scope and was UNREALTED to the scope. Even then make sure all your info is in the record. But if I was to guess, this injection was done for therapeutic reasons due to the SURGERY itself, not for a planned or unrelated issue of that knee.


----------



## nyyankees (Nov 18, 2010)

cbunti said:


> We have a physician that injections the knee with Kenalog or depomedrol and marcaine following knee arthroscopic procedures.  Is this a separate procedure and  billed with modifier (20610) 59?



There's a vey good CPT Assistant article on this I can email you if you want.


----------



## encomma-watson (Dec 1, 2010)

*Knee Injections*

I was reading your thread and I am a biller/coder in internal medicine and we do knee injections on pt with arthritis.  I am very interesting in getting a fax or email on the correct billing on these injections.  My fax number is 336-358-1582 and my email address is lizzi4@bellsouth.net.  

Thanks for your help.


----------

